# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  محاسبه اختلاف دو تاریخ

## com.ha.za

با سلام و عرض تبریک سال جدید
میخوام اختلاف بین دو تاریخ و به صورت تعداد روز مشخص کنم مثلا 18/01/1389 
با 06/05/1389 مقایسه بشه و نتیجه 79 رو به من اعلام کنه ، چه راه حلی رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟
عجله دارم اگه ممکنه سریع جواب بدید
متشکرم

----------


## vcldeveloper

تاریخ ها را به میلادی تبدیل کنید، بعدش هم با تابع DaysBetween تعداد روزهای بین آن دو را به دست بیارید.

----------


## com.ha.za

میشه بگید چطور استفاده میشه
میخوام نتیجه رو تو لیبل ببینم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه بگید چطور استفاده میشه


تاریخ اول و دوم را بهش میدید، تعداد روزها را به صورت عدد ازش می گیرید، با استفاده از IntToStr آن را تبدیل به string می کنید و در Label نمایش میدید.

----------


## com.ha.za

به صورت زیر نوشتم ولی DaysBetween رو خطا میگیره و نمیشناسه
label1.caption:=inttostr(DaysBetween(2001/01/05))

----------


## Felony

> به صورت زیر نوشتم ولی DaysBetween رو خطا میگیره و نمیشناسه
> label1.caption:=inttostr(DaysBetween(2001/01/05))


یونیت DateUtils رو به بخش Uses اضافه کنید .

----------


## com.ha.za

جوابش اشتباهه اختلاف دو تاریخ زیرو 10 میده مشکل کجاست ؟
label1.caption:=inttostr(DaysBetween(2010/10/04,2010/10/05));

----------


## hossein_h62

> جوابش اشتباهه اختلاف دو تاریخ زیرو 10 میده مشکل کجاست ؟
> label1.caption:=inttostr(DaysBetween(2010/10/04,2010/10/05));


سلام دوست عزیز از کد زیر استفاده کنید:

var
  fromdate, toDate : TDateTime;
begin
  fromDate := EncodeDateTime(2010, 10, 04, 0, 0, 0, 0);
  toDate   := EncodeDateTime(2010, 10, 05, 0, 0, 0, 0);
  ShowMessage('اختلاف روزها برابرست با= '+
              FloatToStr(DaySpan(toDate, fromDate)));
end;
موفق باشید...

----------


## com.ha.za

متشکرم حل شد

----------

